

Microsoft's Surface Pro Tablet Sold Out, But ... - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-surface-pro-sold-out-2013-2

======
tosseraccount
I hope it's not another "walled garden". Are there only "Approved Windows
Apps"? Will it run any old windows program? There's too much lockdown with
Apple and Google tablets. Microsoft got its start supporting the essentially
open IBM PC. It'd be nice seeing them return to their roots now that they're
facing serious competitioin.

I wonder if I can install Mint/Ubuntu/Debian on it ?

Specs are here : [http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-...](http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/surface-with-
windows-8-pro/specifications)

It does have intel CPU and 4GB ram. It does have USB port so I guess some one
can install a real keyboard. That keyboard looks like fashion designers
modified a security control panel. It does not look friendly to people that
have to pound on the the qwerty all day.

------
SlipperySlope
Essentially,

"But the question remains how many units were available to begin with."

